# Rockford Fosgate AUDIOphile 12" Subs



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

I ran across these subs in a pawn shop and they are only $50 for the pair. Let me know if someone would like for me to pick them up. I would be willing to go pick them up for a small courtesy fee(Gas Money). 

The item on the left subwoofer's dustcap is the price tag.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

I would've jumped all over them. Freshen up the cork around the outside and they're good as new.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

63flip said:


> I would've jumped all over them. Freshen up the cork around the outside and they're good as new.


IIRC these sound very good. They were RF answer to the Kicker SoloBaric I think. IIRC I think that means only small sealed boxes too. I know the Solos were like that...


----------

